# water and bloating?



## fairytale22 (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok I've had a really sore throat and been coughing badly lately so as a result I've been chugging down tons of water lately...like seriously triple what I usually drink. I thought drinking water was supposed to make stuff better but I've been feeling really bloated and heavy lately, and I've even been eating less than usual but I feel so full all the time, it's making me want to skip meals. Anyone know a solution/can explain what's happening? Or does anyone have suggestions on how to get rid of this goddamn cough without drowning myself in water?


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

well i'm not a doctor, but drinking as much water as you say you are drinking would definitely make you feel fuller.
but i don't really understand the bloating side of things as usually when i drink lots of water i feel less bloated.
perhaps if your cough has been going on a while you should see a doctor - just to make sure it's just an ordinary cold and not something that requires anti-biotics!
hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 14, 2006)

icepops! they will sooth the throat and not fill you up, they will also some what hydrate you, if u still feel like skipping meals, eat things that are easy to get down like jello, icecream, or soup .


----------

